# GT Aggressor XC3 - Road bike conversion



## Trumpettom001 (5 Jul 2009)

Hi all,

I'm not sure how viable this is going to be, but I'm thinking of converting a GT Aggressor to a semi road bike.. Thinner tyres, still with disc brakes, for road/Trail use.. and Lockable Suspention.... big comfy seat.. and (excuse my ignorance) those handlebars witht curvy bits on them.... does anyone think this is a viable idea??


----------



## Trumpettom001 (5 Jul 2009)

P.S. I was considering this as an alternative - I especially like the invisibe disc brakes, mentioned in the description!!!! good old Halfrauds

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_240415_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## Bman (12 Jul 2009)

Hi Tom

The handlebars you are talking about are "Drop bars" Im not sure if they will fit on the GT frame, but dont quote me on that 

Have you got the XC3 already? I have the XCR and that comes standard with lockable front forks. 

Im also thinking of putting thinner tyres on my XCR. Big fat nobbly 2.35" tyres are ok for wet weather, bridleways and off-road, but I wouldnt mind being able to swap them for semi-slicks when I just want a quick commute to work. 
Only problem is my Alex DP20 rims are 2cm wide! I may have to get a thinner set


----------



## chris667 (13 Jul 2009)

It's possible, but wether or not it's worth doing is a different story.
Drop handlebars are thicker, which means a new stem. You'll also need new brake levers which means either a cable disc or no disc at all and barend shifters unless you want to run your bike as a singlespeed or use STI levers which will mean a new front mech and chainset.
Really, the suspension forks and discs are dead weight on a road bike; that's the reason road bikes don't have them.
TBH, if you wanted to get a road bike, I'd sell the GT and buy one. If you don't do death defying offroad stuff, something like a tourer would cope with bridleways without a problem and run rings around it on the road.


----------



## hubgearfreak (13 Jul 2009)

chris is right, except the bit where he says sell one. 

just buy another and have two bikes. 

and then repeat..till you either need a barn or the missus really puts her foot down

i'm surprised at you chris you ought to know better


----------



## chris667 (16 Jul 2009)

No, it doesn't count when the bikes have those nasty weird things that wiggle the chains around hanging off them.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (27 Jul 2009)

OK problem solved.

I work (volunteer really) for an organisation called Action 21 - one of their projects is to take bikes that would otherwise have gone to landfill, recondition them, and then turn them into semi road worthy bikes, and use the profits from that to fund renewable energy projects.... long story short, someone has just donated a 27 speed road bike, with integrated brakes/gear shifters. (this was the only thing stopping me buying a road bike from them in the first place). the only racers we used to have were the ones with frame mounted gear shifts (i hate these things - I hate getting my finger caught in the wheel.) so anyway - the GT XC3 is gonna be my electric bike when I get tround to converting it, and when I find the name of the 27 speed race/road bike, I'll post a couple piccies of my new (old) 27 speed for 40 quid.

Tom


----------

